# New to the forum!! Hello to all !!



## thesigkidd (May 3, 2009)

New Sig owner from Michigan, second handgun, first was a Springfield. Had to sell that and bought my first (definitely not my last) Sig!! What have I been missing?? Ended up going with the P229 Platinum Elite - what a sweet gun!! Can't believe how accurate and smooth it feels. Are there any great aftermarket gun companies for stainless parts (takedown lever, decocking lever, etc.) slide work etc...... can you polish the decocking lever and slide catch lever yourself?? Thanks for the info!! kj


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome from Northern Colorado.

-Jeff-


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome from nc!


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome. I have a P226 myself that I and everyone who shoots it love. I don't know of any after market parts off the top of my head though.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello from a Sig P239 owner. Sigs are truly among the greatest pistols available and are like Lays potato chips; "you can't [own] just one." I am also unaware of aftermarket goodies for the piece but they must exist. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome from North Carolina.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

welcome from nm. bruce at grey guns and is highly respected and may do what you want but he doesn't come cheap and probably has a back log right now.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I own a P229 as well, a SAS Gen 2. I can't say I've seen a dealer selling aftermarket parts for the Sig.

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the forum guidelines and some of the other important forum rules.

http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php...rum_guidelines

http://www.handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=78


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations on your "find". :smt023 As Pistolero said,


> Sigs ...are like Lays potato chips...


 My second semi-auto was also a Sig, a P220 Compact. My other 2 are the P239/357Sig and the Mosquito. You'll know you've got it bad when you look for excuses to buy another. :mrgreen:


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome, if I am not mistaken, I think Sig offers stainless leavers, check their website for custom shop services there should be a whole list of them


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

welcome from another SIG owner and from S.E. Michigan.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats from OH

I get most of my Sig stuff from Top Gun Supply. I have the Sig P229 DAK in 40 S&W.

Check em out http://www.topgunsupply.com


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Now you've done it...you now have the SIG bug. Be prepared to start shelling out $$$ for more SIG firearms and accessories. And if you have a gf or wife, you are in deep doo-doo (j/k). :mrgreen:

Welcome to the forum...great choice on your second gun. :smt023


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome Kidd. I am an Elite fan myself. I have two. A P220 elite stainless and a P226 elte stainless.


----------

